# Pictues from Martys on Friday



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

So that is it for tonight. Still not home yet. In Larime, WY tonight and home tomorrow. Got my laptop figured out. Thank you everyone for you help. Holly


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

I think I can name a couple of the folks you photographed Ron. I believe the lady might be the co-host (hostess in old language) and I particularly like that of Stan signing autographs.









B+M, well that has to be Sean's railroad stock.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice pix Holly, glad you made it thru the wind to Laramie.


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

More pictures from Friday.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

The Gray haired Guy in the 4th picture from the bottom is Sigornie Weaver's Brother. The Actress from the Alien's Movies. 

Also the Derailment pictures are from my RIDGID batteries safty circuit that shuts the battery down when the charge is almost depleated. 

This was something I was concerened about. There was a controversy that the safty circuit was in the tool rather than the battery and it would over dis charge and be damaged. The batteries ran perfectly.

I was real pleased with thier perfromance. 2.5 to 3 hrs pulling 25 cars with a Aristo F A&B units. All motors runing.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Great pics on Ron


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Ron,

Who owned the train with the two flat cars-one with the Case steam tractor and the Mack flat bed truck?

Great pics! Thanks for posting.


----------

